# Weird but Awesome Knitted Things



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is a link to a list of "23 Weird but Awesome Knitted Things"

I thought you might all enjoy it! 

23 Weird but Awesome Knitted Things


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Those are great, but my all time favourite weird knitted thing was a anatomically correct Kimi Raikkonen doll.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Some of those are really cute! others are :hysterical:.
Neat link, thanks :thumb:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Just went apple picking. Now I know what I'll be doing tonight.


----------



## Janetm (Jul 1, 2011)

Neat link.. I love the chairs. They look so nice and cozy..


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

That leotard is amazing (coming from a back-in-the-day pointe dancer)!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

rock cozies. . . I'm sure glad my girls didn't know how to knit back in the days when they would "make" me paperweights out of rocks they picked up in the field.  I have lots of rocks in my flowerbed now that say "MOM" in fading poster paint.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

The rock cozies were a hoot, although I'd not actually want one. 

Didn't those bobbles on the chairs look like they'd be less than comfy to sit on, though?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The people that have these types of things in their homes must not have any dust at all.
I have dust. Loads of oddly dark dust.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

I like the felted elephant tea cozie


----------

